# Kesey's psychedelic bus gears up for 50th anniversary



## CHamilton (May 24, 2014)

Psychedelic bus gears up for 50th anniversary




> PLEASANT HILL, Ore. (AP) - When the late author Ken Kesey and his pals, the Merry Pranksters, took their psychedelic bus ride across America to visit the New York World's Fair, the nation was mourning President John F. Kennedy's assassination and the Grateful Dead was not yet a band.
> And, perhaps most importantly, LSD was still legal.
> 
> For their trip, they rode in a bus painted with brightly colored swirls, outfitted with a sound system and emblazoned with the word "Further" as the destination. Sporting short haircuts and red-white-and-blue sport shirts, they had plenty of marijuana and LSD.
> ...


----------



## rickycourtney (May 25, 2014)

A psychedelic trip without the LSD? What's the fun in that?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 25, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> > People who want a chance to get on the bus must invest $200, and pass a series of tests, answering questions such as whether they like movies about gladiators.


***? :blink:

Spend $200 to get interviewed about if you like gladiator movies for a CHANCE at what? hboy:

The dude must be out of his mind! :wacko:

 :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 25, 2014)

As Woodstock II proved you can't go home again!

This is nuts,even old hippies with money ( plenty of those here in Austin!) Wouldn't fall for this scam!

I do have to say, as one who lived thru those times that it was an interesting era! Would have been better without the acid and other mind altering substances although the pot and wine werent that bad! ( or so I heard! LOL)


----------

